# Broken



## Fred (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

The monkey boy Fred has broken his last remaining canine (fang). Unfortunately, there's still a small section of his tooth remaining in the gum. Oddly, as his adult teeth came through, this one baby tooth remained (he's 8 mths old) ; thought it would eventually fall out . He's fit as fiddle, and generally very happy. Has anyone experienced something similar? Will nature sort things out?

Thanks,
David


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

If the adult tooth is already growing in where the fang, pup tooth is broken, then I would take him to the vet. If the fang was the only baby tooth left (no adult tooth coming in there), I would be inclined to watch it for a couple of days. With some chew toys, it still may come out on its own; however, I would watch for swelling, redness, pockets of fluid etc. If nothing happens after several days, I would probably have someone look at it. You can always call your vet to see what he/she recommends. My answer is based on personal inclination rather than experience/specific knowledge. Good luck! Fred is a handsome boy.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with kellygh. I would at least call the vet and see what they recommend. As well as keep an eye on it for any sign of trouble. We had Holley's puppy fang removed when she was spayed because her adult one had already come in. The next week we noticed her gum bleeding in that area. We looked closer and saw there was still a little hollow piece left in there. She had broken it through the gum by chewing her nylabone. We took her back to the vet and they used scissor things to remove it and she was just fine. The vet stated that sometimes this happens. Good luck.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout still has his baby canine's even though his adult teeth have come through. We talked to the vet, and she said to just leave them and if they aren't out by The time he gets nuetered next month then she'll remove them then.

I would however go and get it checked out if i ts broken. I'd be worried about an infection getting in there.


----------

